# Any day now right??



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2013)

I "thought" her est. due date was March 19....so far she's holding on to the lamb! but has to be getting closer RIGHT??


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 8, 2013)

Good luck with your tricky ewe!!!!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2013)

thanks FourWinds....glad to know I'm not a lone with these girls who don't read a text book


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 8, 2013)

twin ram lambs born tonight!


----------



## newgirl97 (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Four Winds Ranch (Apr 8, 2013)

Congrats!!! Now you can sleep at night!!!!   
Pics!!!!!


----------

